# oil light wont go off????????????



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

got my 96 se-r back finally.....got a gtir sr20det swapped in it......but for some reason my oil ight wont go off....checked the oil and it is fine....what could be wrong to make the light stay on???


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

did you plug the oil pressure sender harness in ? or try checking for pressure.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

the shop told me to replace the sending unit. the stock sr20de oil filters are used on the gti-r motors right?? the filter that was on it from japan looked a little bigger


----------

